# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  موقع العفاف متخصص فى تيسير التواصل الشرعى بين الباحثين عن الزواج الحلال

## أبو المهندي

موقع العفاف متخصص فى تيسير التواصل الشرعى بين الباحثين عن الزواج الحلال القائم على شرع الله و الموقع يتميز عن غيره من المواقع المتخصصة فى هذا المجال بأنه موقع إسلامى و غير تجارى يهدف إلى حل مشكلة العنوسة ، وهي إحدى المشكلات التي يعاني منها الملايين هنا وهناك ، رجال ونساء ، وذلك بإبراز أسباب المشكلة وشحذ همم الجميع لحلها ، وتضافر الجهود ولو بالرأي والنصيحة ، فالدين النصيحة ، والمؤمن مرآة أخيه ويحب له ما يحب لنفسه ، ومن لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم .




http://www.al3afaf.com/



بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله أما بعد ..

شبكة العفاف موقع إسلامى متخصص فى تيسير التواصل الشرعى بين الباحثين عن الزواج الحلال القائم على شرع الله و الموقع يتميز عن غيره من المواقع المتخصصة فى هذا المجال بأن هدفه اجتماعى بحت يهدف إلى حل مشكلة تأخر سن الزواج وتعليم الزوار ما يحتاجون إليه من أحكام شرعية تتعلق بالزواج والطلاق والآداب وحقوق الزوجين و واجبات كل منهما ..

وفيما يلى شرح مبسط لفكرة وطريقة عمل الموقع يرجى قراءتها جيدا كى تتمكن من الاستفادة من خدمات الموقع .

بالنسبة للرجال.. اضغط على تسجيل زوج وسجل بياناتك الشخصية .

يرجى اختيار اسم مستعار يليق بموقع إسلامى وعدم وضع أى أرقام بجواره ولا يسمح باستخدام الأيات والأحاديث النبوية كأسماء مستعارة كما يرجى البعد عن عن الأسماء الخليعة والخادشة للحياء أثناء كتابة جميع بنود الاستمارة حتى لا تعرض عضويتك للحذف .

الاستمارة المسجلة ببيانات غير كاملة لن يسمح بها ولن تظهر على الموقع .

عقب الانتهاء من كتابة البيانات اضغط على ذر تسجيل البيانات الموجود أسفل صفحة التسجيل .

سيتم مراجعة بياناتك من قبل الإدارة ثم تظهر استمارتك بعد ذلك وبها رقم عضويتك على الموقع فى خلال ست ساعات من تسجيلك للبيانات على صفحة أزواج العفاف يرجى زيارة هذه الصفحة لمعرفة رقم استمارتك بالموقع حيث يدرج فيها بيانات الأعضاء الراغبين فى الزواج لأن الموقع لا يرسل لك رقم عضويتك بأى وسيلة .

عقب ظهورصفحتك بالموقع ومعرفتك لرقم استمارتك يمكنك الآن البحث عن شريكة حياتك من خلال صفحة زوجات العفاف حيث يدرج فيها بيانات العضوات الراغبات فى الزواج .

بالنسبة للأعضاء المتزوجون الراغبون فى تعدد الزوجات يمكنهم البحث من خلال باب تعدد الزوجات فقط 

فى حالة وصولك لبيانات إحدى العضوات التى تتناسب مع ظروفك وتتأكد من أن مواصفاتك تتناسب مع ما ذكرته هى فى شريك حياتها يمكنك ترك تعليق من خلال الاستمارة الخاصة بها إذا كنت تحتاج معلومات إضافية عنها لم تذكر ببياناتها كما يمكنك عرض بياناتك عليها عن طريق إرسال رابط استمارتك لها كى تستفسر منك عن أى معلومات إضافية ترغب فيها .

الموقع يهدف إلى عدم التواصل المباشر بين النساء والرجال ولكن التواصل يكون بين الأعضاء و أولياء أمور العضوات لذا لا يسمح بتبادل أرقام التليفونات أو الإيميلات من خلال التعليقات مع العلم أن جميع هذه التعليقات يتم قراءتها ومراجعتها من قبل الإدارة قبل نشرها .

فى حالة عدم رد العضوة عن الاستفسارات التى تترك فى صفحتها عليك التواصل مع الإدارة لمعرفة سبب عدم ردها وستقوم الإدارة بالاتصال بها لمعرفة سبب عدم الرد .

تأخير إظهار تعليقات يحدث بشكل متعمد من إدارة الموقع حتى لا تتحول الصفحات إلى ساحات دردشة حيّة وحتى لا تكثر الأسئلة والاستفسارات التى لا طائل منها .

فى حالة اتفاق الطرفين ورضى كل منهما عن مواصفات الطرف الآخر …يمكنك الآن طلب التقدم للزواج من هذه العضوة عن طريق إرسال رسالة إلى البريد الإلكترونى al3afaf.com@gmail.com وتذكر فى رسالتك البيانات التالية كاملة ..

1 – اسمك الحقيقى

2- رقم تليفونك الشخصى 

3- اسمك المستعار ورقم استمارتك بالموقع

4- الأسماء المستعارة وأرقام استمارات الأخوات المناسبات لك فى الموقع بترتيب الأولوية والأفضلية عندك

ستقوم مشرفة الموقع بالاتصال بالعضوة التى اخترتها وتعرض عليها بياناتك ورغبتك فى الزواج منها

عند موافقة العضوة على طلبك ستقوم إدارة الموقع بإرسال الاسم الحقيقى للعضوة ورقم تليفون والدها إلى بريدك الإلكترونى .

فى حالة رفض العضوة لطلبك للزواج سوف تقوم المشرفة بالاتصال بالعضوة التى تليها من العضوات التى أرسلت أرقام استمارتهن إلينا .

تنبيه هام :

تخلى إدارة الموقع مسؤليتها عن صحة بيانات المتقدمين ولا تضمن جدية أى من الطرفين أو مدى صدقة أوالتزامه ..فالإدارة مجرد وسيط يسعى فى الخيرلا تعرف أى من الطرفين وعلى كل طرف التحرى بمعرفته عن الطرف الآخر والتأكد من صدق بياناته بنفسه .

شبكة العفاف تساعد الشاب الذى لم يسبق له الزواج ثلاث مرات فقط للتقدم للزواج من خلالها حتى يتحرى الشاب جيداً عن العضوة والتأكد من مناسبتها له قبل التقدم وذلك لسد الباب أمام غير الجادين من الأعضاء .

بالنسبة للأعضاء المتزوجين الراغبين فى تعدد الزواجات ..تقوم إدارة الموقع بمساعدتهم على الزواج الثانى فقط إذا ما ثبت لديها جدية العضو وقدرته على هذا الأمر ورغبته الصادقة فيه .

التوفيق للزواج يتم بضوابط شرعية كاملة فى سرية تامة .

لضمان جدية العضو فى طلبه يتم تحصيل اشتراك الأعضاء عن طريق تحويل رصيد لتليفونات شبكة العفاف كى يستمر العمل بها ويعم النفع على الجميع .

لكل عضو او عضوة الحق فى تسجيل استمارة واحدة على شبكة العفاف و فى حالة تسجيل أكثر من استمارة لنفس المشترك سيتم حذف جميع استماراته القديم منها والحديث وحظره من إعادة الاشتراك بالموقع ..

كذلك نهيب بالعضوات عدم التسجيل بأكثر من استمارة حتى لا يتقدم لهن عضو سبق التقدم لهن من خلال استمارة سابقة لهن حيث يضعنا هذا التصرف فى حرج كبير ويفقدنا مصداقيتنا مع العلم إن إدارة الموقع تستطيع بسهولة معرفة الاستمارات وكذلك التعليقات التى تصدر من نفس المصدر .

التقدم للزواج يكون بين الأعضاء والعضوات المسجلين بشبكة العفاف فقط ولا يسمح بترشيح أحد من خارج الموقع ليس له استمارة لدينا .

فى حالة رغبة أحد الأعضاء فى تعديل أى بيانات فى استمارته الخاصة يمكنه ترك تعليق للإدارة فى أسفل صفحته بالبيانات التى يرغب فى تعديلها وسوف تقوم الإدارة بتعديلها على الفور .

فى حال الرغبة فى حذف التعليقات الموجودة على استمارتك يرجى ترك تعليق على استمارتك موجه للإدارة بطلب حذف التعليقات .

على كل عضو البحث عن من يراها مناسبة له بنفسه من خلال الموقع فالإدارة لن ترشح أى من العضوات لأحد مهما كانت الظروف .

يرجى استخدام بريد إلكترونى واحد فقط ورقم تليفون واحد فقط خلال مراسلاتك واتصالاتك بإدارة الموقع حيث لن يتم التعامل إلا مع وسائل الاتصال المسجلة ببياناتك الشخصية بالاستمارة .

بالنسة للأعضاء غير المجيدين للمراسلة عن طريق البريد الإلكترونى يمكنهم الاستعانة بصديق ينوب عنهم فى التواصل

ولا يفضل اللجوء إلى الاتصال التليفونى لصعوبة الرد على العدد الكبير من الأعضاء .

فى حالة تأخر الرد على طلبك عن 48 ساعة يرجى الاتصال بنا تليفونيا على رقم 00201011980380 لمعرفة سبب التأخير وإلا سيعتبر طلبك لاغياً .

شبكة العفاف قائمة على الزواج الشرعى وليس مكان للتعارف أو الصدقات أوالدردشة فسياستنا قائمة على الجدية فى الطلب وسيتم حذف عضوية كل من يخالف الآداب الشرعية أو القوانين الإدارية أو يتسبب فى إحراج أى من أعضاء الموقع بقول أو فعل .

قام بمراجعة رسالة الموقع وطريقة عمله فضيلة الشيخ الدكتور سعيد عبد العظيم حفظه الله عضو هيئة كبار العلماء – عضو الهيئة الشرعية للحقوق والإصلاح – نائب رئيس مجلس إدارة الدعوة السلفية بجمهورية مصر العربية .

رزقنا الله وإيّاكم الهدى والتقى والعفاف والغنى

إدارة شبكة العفاف

----------

